# From Qatar to UAE by car



## pbxpbx (Mar 20, 2014)

I searched the forum for this topic but it seems nobody discussed this before.

Would anyone know if it is possible to go from Qatar to UAE by car without any additional administrative hassle? I mean if I have the right to transit through KSA as a Qatari resident.
Or do I need a transit visa, special car insurance, etc.?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You might want to post this on the Dubai forum too.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

pbxpbx said:


> I searched the forum for this topic but it seems nobody discussed this before.
> 
> Would anyone know if it is possible to go from Qatar to UAE by car without any additional administrative hassle? I mean if I have the right to transit through KSA as a Qatari resident.
> Or do I need a transit visa, special car insurance, etc.?


As a Qatari resident you have Zero right to enter KSA.
I beleive however it can be fairly hassle free, you need to get a transit visa for KSA and sort out insurance.

I beleive the Qatar Automobile association can be very usefull to assist, also if you google it there is a useful blog for some people who went from Qatar to Oman and back via the uae.

I exported my car from Qatar to UAE a few months ago but thats a different story


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

you're gonna need a KSA transit visa. And probably spend a few hours at the Saudi border depending on how busy it is! When I lived in Abu Dhabi, I used to fly to Doha to visit my sister every now and then. for roughly $150 for a return ticket, it always looked like the better choice, especially if you won't really need the car.


----------

